# Unterstützung kyrillisch nicht komplett (iso/utf/??)

## killerpfiffi

Ich schaue mit ripperX 2.7.2 auf die freie CDDB. Im Laufwerk eine russische Audio-CD. Ausgabe ist ein latein-buchstabiges Babylon. Erwartete Ausgabe wären die Titel auf kyrillisch.

Hier ein Bildschirmfoto zur Verdeutlichung

Ich habe ru in den LINGUAS. Habe alle 3 von 3 möglichen russischen Zeichensätzen in der /etc/locale.gen stehen, und ripperX noch mal nach einem locale-gen re-emerged.

Dieses Problem ist systemweit und bezieht sich anscheinend auf irgendeinen obskuren russischen Zeichensatz. (ist somit eigentlich keine echte gentoo Frage mehr, aber bevor ich crossposte bleibe ich doch lieber mal hier).

Die Lösung könnte sein: Wer kann die folgenden Buchstaben auf kyrillisch sehen?

Àêâàðèóì 

siehe auch: http://www.lastfm.de/music/%C3%80%C3%AA%C3%A2%C3%A0%C3%B0%C3%A8%C3%B3%C3%AC

Wenn ja, dann poste doch bitte den Namen des Zeichensatzes (oder alle aus deiner /etc/locale.gen bzw. dem browser). Ich denke damit komme ich dann selber weiter.

Danke!

edit: Post geändert, Problem nicht nur bei ripperX. sry.

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Hier werden die Zeichen "Àêâàðèóì" im Firefox auf deiner genannten lastfm Seite korrekt dargestellt, im ff hab ich unter Ansicht => Zeichenkodierung auf UTF-8 stehen.

Mein gentoo wurde komplett auf Unicode UTF-8 Eingerichtet, hier ein paar Infos

```
$ grep -v ^# /etc/locale.gen

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

```
$ grep -v ^# /etc/env.d/02locale

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

GDM_LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"
```

```
# zgrep NLS_DEFAULT /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"
```

Ich vermute aber eher das dir Fonts fehlen.. , zusätzlich zum Standard hab ich hier noch folgende installiert

media-fonts/corefonts

media-fonts/cronyx-fonts

media-fonts/freefonts

media-fonts/sgi-fonts

media-fonts/terminus-font

media-fonts/unifont

Viel Erfolg

----------

## killerpfiffi

Ich habe alle von dir vorgeschlagenen fonts jetzt installiert. cronyx war ja recht vielversprechend. Aber nix.

Allerdings hatte ich:

```
pfiffi@poschli ~ $ zgrep NLS_DEFAULT /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"
```

Ich habe jetzt NLS_DEFAULT auf utf8 gesetzt, sowie einige andere Sprachen aktiviert (alles zu finden im Kernel unter File System -> Native Language Support) und den Kernel neu kompiliert. Leider war das auch nicht die Lösung.

Ein Lichtblitz hat mich inzwischen ereilt: Ich werde morgen einfach mal die Russen hier im Forum fragen. Da kennt bestimmt einer das Problem.

----------

## musv

 *killerpfiffi wrote:*   

> Hier ein Bildschirmfoto zur Verdeutlichung

 

*lol* Der Text in der Konsole ist zwar alt und bekannt, hätte ich hier aber nicht erwartet.  :Smile: 

 *killerpfiffi wrote:*   

> Die Lösung könnte sein: Wer kann die folgenden Buchstaben auf kyrillisch sehen?
> 
> Àêâàðèóì 
> 
> siehe auch: http://www.lastfm.de/music/%C3%80%C3%AA%C3%A2%C3%A0%C3%B0%C3%A8%C3%B3%C3%AC
> ...

 

Die von Dir geposteten Zeichen sind Aeaa_oi mit Dächern und Akzenten. Da wo ich den Unterstrich geschrieben hab, ist 'n griechischer Buchstabe. Auf der Lastfm-Seite sind die dieselben Buchstaben ebenfalls kaputt. Allerdings kann ich die anderen Namen lesen, z.B. Tatjana und Sergej (Татьяна и Сергей), Michail Scherbakow (Михаил Щербаков) und Andrej Makarewitsch (Андрей Макаревич). Die restlichen sind kaputt. Steht übrigens auch so im Quelltext drin.

Ich würde es darauf schieben, dass deren Kodierung einfach kaputt ist. Ich verwende übrigens utf-8.

----------

